# Grand Raid Cristalp 2008



## quax_bruch (7. Juli 2008)

Könnte jemand einen Kommentar zur Streckenbeschaffenheit der Langstrecke machen? Sind dies eher klassische Schotterpisten, wie in Österreich oder Bayern, oder sind sie eher italienischer Prägung (Gardasee oder Dolomiten). War noch nie in der Schweiz beim Biken.

Ist die Strecke Nässe-sensibel, d.h. NN + NN oder geht immer NN + RR?


----------



## Catsoft (8. Juli 2008)

Such doch einfach hier ein bischen... Das Thema gibts alle Jahre wieder. 
Ist definitiv keine Schotterpiste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quax_bruch (8. Juli 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Such doch einfach hier ein bischen... Das Thema gibts alle Jahre wieder.
> Ist definitiv keine Schotterpiste!



na ja, habe eigentlich schon ziemlich intensiv vorher die alten Threads durchgesehen, bevor ich mich getraut habe, hier ein Thema zu eröffnen.  So richtig schlauer bin ich nicht geworden, deswegen meine Frage. Die Aussage kein-Bayern/Österreich-Schotter hilft da schon mal weiter und war von mir bisher in den älteren Threads so noch nicht gefunden worden


----------



## Thomas Sommer (8. Juli 2008)

...Schotterpisten giebt's auch, aber auch genug interressante Passagen
- auch feuchte.
Wenn man Pech hat, schiebt man da aber hinter den anderen her.

Ein längeres Stück, das ich bei Nässe sehr klebrig und Kräfte zehrend fand
war für mich ein Problem wegen der Zeitlimits.

Und ich persönlich würde lieber robustere Reifen Reifen nehmen, die nicht so
leicht von Steinen aufgeschlitzet werden. Je nachdem wie schnell man so bergabfährt...
teilweise war der Schotter ziemlich grob.

Grüße!


----------



## j.ö.r.g (8. Juli 2008)

bis hin zum Pas de Lona ist es tendenziell österreichisch, die Schlußabfahrt ab dem Basset de Lona jedoch ist italienischer Natur - und das, obwohl man in der französischen Schweiz ist.


----------



## zonuk (8. Juli 2008)

ich würde auch eher zum NN / NN tendieren....pannenschutz sollte ganz oben stehen weil nichts ist ärgerlicher als eine zwangspause wegen eines platten. weiss zwar nicht wie schnell du bist aber die zeitlimit(e) sollten nie aus den augen verloren werden. so eine stunde über den mandelon ist schnell vorbei wenn es regnet . auch sollte man immer mit regen / schneeregen oder gar schnee rechnen und da ist ein RR doch in den meisten fällen überfordert


----------



## quax_bruch (8. Juli 2008)

Danke Leute, war genau der Input, nach dem ich gesucht habe. NN+NN wird es wohl werden


----------



## Thömu (9. Juli 2008)

Folgendes schrieb ich vor ein paar Jahren über die Strecke:

Verbier - Croix de Coeur - Mayens des Riddes: Asphalt oder sehr guter Schotterweg
Mayens des Riddes - Nendaz: Schotter, Asphalt, kurzer gut fahrbarer Singletrail, Skipiste (Grashang), Asphalt
Nendaz - Veysonnaz: etwas schwierigerer Singletrail wo man eventuell schieben muss (in der Masse), Asphalt, Schotter, einfacher Singletrail
Veysonnaz - Les Collons - Hérémance: Asphalt, Schotterweg, Singeltrail mit vielen Wurzeln, Schotter, Grashänge, Asphalt
Hérémance - Mandelon: Asphalt, Schotter, Asphalt
Mandelon - Evolène: sehr schwieriger Singletrail (bei Trockenheit 2/3 fahrbar, falls es nass ist kann man wenig fahren) Schotter, Grashänge
Evolène - Eison: Schotter, zum grössten Teil fahrbarer Singletrail
Eison - La Vieille: gut fahrbarer Singletrail, Asphalt, Schotter
La Vieille - Pas de Lona: Singletrail und natürlich 400 Höhenmeter Geröllhalde zum Hinaufschieben/Tragen
Pas de Lona - Basset de Lona: meist fahrbarer Singletrail, Schotter
Basset de Lona - Grimentz: Schotter, Singletrail, Bachquerungen,
Asphalt, schwieriger aber alles fahrbarer Singletrail, Schotter

Alles in allem würde ich sagen, dass 3/4 der Strecke einfach zum Fahren ist.


----------



## evilrogi (9. Juli 2008)

Thömu schrieb:


> Alles in allem würde ich sagen, dass 3/4 der Strecke einfach zum Fahren ist.



Absolut korrekte Einschätzung der Strecke. Ernsthaft technisch sind ein paar kurze Passagen bei der Skipiste, der Mandelon, der tolle Singletrail bei Eison, die Schlussabfahrt. Vor allem der Teil unterhalb der Staumauer vom Lac de Moiry ist hart und recht happig, vor allem wenn man von der Langstrecke schon so richtig kaputt ist. Dort ist etwas Vorsicht geboten (habe dort schon wüste Unfälle gesehen)! Alles andere ist zwar in seiner Summe und Länge hart, aber gut fahrbar.

Bereifung: viele Jahre lang IRC Mythos 2.1, würde heute auch NN/NN nehmen. Bei trockenen Bedingungen könnte es sicher auch die Kombi NN/RR sein. Ein Reifen mit vernünftigem Pannen-/Durchschlagschutz ist Pflicht. Es kostet viel Energie und schmeisst einen aus dem Rhythmus, wenn man auf so einer langen Strecke oder in der Schlussabfahrt noch Platten flicken muss. 

Gruss 
Roger

@Thömu = Thömu von Thömus? Dann Gruss von altem RS-Kamerad !


----------



## Catsoft (9. Juli 2008)

Thömu schrieb:


> Folgendes schrieb ich vor ein paar Jahren über die Strecke:
> 
> Verbier - Croix de Coeur - Mayens des Riddes: Asphalt oder sehr guter Schotterweg
> Mayens des Riddes - Nendaz: Schotter, Asphalt, kurzer gut fahrbarer Singletrail, Skipiste (Grashang), Asphalt
> ...




Die Beschreibung teile ich. Allerdings kann einem das eine Viertel den Spaß ganz schön versauen, wenn das Material oder die Fahrtechnik nicht stimmt  Alleine die letzten Kilometer wären für mich ein Grund auf gute Puschen zu setzen. Da ist man doch schon ganz schön fertig und da hätte ICH selbst im Trockenen keine Lust auf Furious Fred.....


----------



## schnellejugend (9. Juli 2008)

NN / RR in 2.25. 

Allerdings nicht bei Nässe. 

Wobei ich vor 2 jahren in den Bus gestiegen wäre. Da hätte es der RR auch getan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilrogi (9. Juli 2008)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Wobei ich vor 2 jahren in den Bus gestiegen wäre. Da hätte es der RR auch getan.



Meinst Du 2006? Oh Mann, rückblickend hätte ichs besser auch nicht durchgezogen. 2005 war ja bereits Regen und Schnee angesagt, weshalb ich von vornherein auf einen Start verzichtet habe. Im 2006 wollte ich dann unbedingt eine gute Zeit durchbringen, was in Anbetracht der Verhältnisse natürlich nicht ging (aber ins Ziel hatte ichs geschafft..).


----------



## schnellejugend (9. Juli 2008)

Ich habe nur Bilder vom Schnitzelfreund gesehen.

Deswegen: Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Das nötigt mir höchsten Respekt und Kopfschütteln ab.


----------



## Giom (11. Juli 2008)

evilrogi schrieb:


> würde heute auch NN/NN nehmen. Bei trockenen Bedingungen könnte es sicher auch die Kombi NN/RR sein.


 
hatte letztes Jahr NN/NN in 2.1 evolution und das lief spitze.
Naß war es nur auf der Ski-Abfahrtspiste und auf der Mandelon. NN/RR wäre vielleicht sogar besser gewesen. Der meist gefahrene Reifen dort war der Larssen TT hinten. Noby Nic evolution würde ich in den Alpen nicht mehr nehmen. Hab am Tag nach dem Cristalp einen 2cm-Riß auf der reifenflanke gesehen. Das hätte mir beinah den Tag ruiniert.
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (13. Juli 2008)

nn hinten ist völlig übertrieben, würde den raceking 2.0 hinten und mountainking vorne fahren, wenns trocken wäre auch den raceking. bei nässe ists eh .... ohne worte, die skipiste ist da echt toll, fast egal welcher reifen. 2006 war tolllll, superwandertag mit großem risiko, auf dem mandelon von dem ding aus dem sumpf weggefuttert zu werden.


----------



## katko (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo, wir möchten den GRC in diesem Jahr versuchen, nähmlich die mittel Strecke. Hat jemand vielleicht tips für preiswerte Unterkunft (20-40  pro Nacht) (Pension, Apartment, Privat..) in der Umgebung von Sion mit Frühstuck oder Halbpension für 4 Nächte (Do - Mo)? Ich denke im Heremence wäre es am besten aber ich habe in den alten threads hier gelesen dass es dort sehr wenig Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten gibt. 

Noch etwas interessiert mich, wie ist es mit dem Transport zum Start nach Heremence, wann fährt der Postbus?


----------



## hayes12 (23. Juli 2008)

Preiswerte Übernachtung Jugendherberge Sion

http://www.youthhostel.ch/index.php?id=47&user_hostels_pi1[location]=all&user_hostels_pi1[bez]=SIO&cHash=60eef6eabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katko (24. Juli 2008)

Danke, sieht gut aus...Warst du schon mal da? Wir haben auch den http://pensiondeprolin.ch/ in Hérémence gefunden, nur 5 minuten zum Start. Leider nur 2 Plätze frei, 4 wäre besser...


----------



## quax_bruch (4. August 2008)

Der große Tag rückt näher! Gibt es eigentlich Infos (auf der Hompage habe ich nichts gefunden), wo die Verpflegungsstationen sind. Zudem, was es da angeboten gibt. Gibt es z.B. Trinkflaschen gereicht, oder muss man die sich dann immer selber auffüllen (hätte Einfluss auf den Rucksack, den ich mitnehme). Gibt es außerdem Energie-Gels, oder nicht?


----------



## Giom (4. August 2008)

quax_bruch schrieb:


> Der große Tag rückt näher! Gibt es eigentlich Infos (auf der Hompage habe ich nichts gefunden), wo die Verpflegungsstationen sind. Zudem, was es da angeboten gibt. Gibt es z.B. Trinkflaschen gereicht, oder muss man die sich dann immer selber auffüllen (hätte Einfluss auf den Rucksack, den ich mitnehme). Gibt es außerdem Energie-Gels, oder nicht?


 
Teils teils. Mal wir Dir die Flasche mit Isotstar überreicht, mal mußt Du selber nachfüllen.

Hier das Profil mit Höhenangaben. die Tropfen sind das Symbol für die Verpflegungstationen.







Bin dieses Jahr doch nicht am Start, daber 2009 vielleicht wieder.


----------



## quax_bruch (4. August 2008)

Giom


----------



## zonuk (11. August 2008)

wieviele werden denn hier aus dem forum dabei sein??
also ich bin dabei .....(seit 2000 ununterbrochen  )
meine ziele
1. ankommen (ohne defekt) und 2. endlich mal unter 10 std. zu bleiben...


----------



## zonuk (12. August 2008)

nochmal eine frage...weiss jemand ob es dieses jahr auch wieder diesen sms-service gibt der die durchgangszeiten an freunde/helfer durchgibt???


----------



## hayes12 (15. August 2008)

zonuk schrieb:


> nochmal eine frage...weiss jemand ob es dieses jahr auch wieder diesen sms-service gibt der die durchgangszeiten an freunde/helfer durchgibt???



ja


----------



## zonuk (15. August 2008)

ja habs jetzt auch gefunden...wer die tabellen bis zum schluss lesen tut ist klar im vorteil...lach


----------



## zeitweiser (15. August 2008)

War im letzten Jahr eine super Sache,aber wenn Dir in Evolene zwei Minuten zur Weiterfahrt fehlen tut´s richtig weh.


----------



## plusminus (16. August 2008)

Hi,
suche eine Mitfahrgelegenheit zurück nach (Großraum) Stuttgart. Ich könnte mein Rad unten lassen falls es nur noch Platz für einen Mitfahrer hat.
Bitte meldet euch im Forum oder per PN.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quax_bruch (17. August 2008)

Muss man eigentlich großartig Franken umtauschen, d.h. kommt man da am Freitag, wenn man auf seine KOntrolle wartet, auch mit Euro gut durch? Kann man da in Supermärkten mit EC/Kreditkarte zahlen. Ist schon so lange her, dass ich in der Schweiz war.

Wie lange wird den die Fahrradkontrolle etwa dauern, wie war das den letztes Jahr?


----------



## quax_bruch (20. August 2008)

Es gibt ja jetzt täglich einen Wettervorhersageupdate:

http://meteograndraid.blogspot.com/

Da ich in der Schule Latein hatte, kann jemand vielleicht kurz zusammenfassen, was er da zur Reifenwahl schreibt. Irgendwas mit mehr Gras? :



> P.S. choix des pneus. Le parcours est plus gras cette année que d'autres années dixit Mr Rudaz interrogé sur la RSR lundi. Les pluies de la nuit dernière n'arrangent rien et celles prévues vendredi soir non plus. Donc hormis les secteurs exposé aux éclaircies (mais oui on peut espérer), le parcours sera gras aux endroits "habituels".
> Il n'y aura donc que des vélos beiges à l'arrivée


----------



## hayes12 (20. August 2008)

Kurz: Die Strecke ist nässer als in den anderen Jahren, daran wird auch das Wetter in den nächsten Tagen nicht viel ändern. Ausser an den sonnenexponierten Teilen der Strecke wird es nass sein. Deshalb wird es nur braune Bikes geben...


----------



## quax_bruch (20. August 2008)

Danke!

Aber das Schicksal will trotzdem, dass ich hinten einen RR fahre. Alle meine Versuche der letzten 2 Wochen einen NN UST zu bekommen (vielen Dank bike-discount.de , hättet mir auch eine kurze Email schreiben können. Mehr wie 5 Tage zum versenden von Lagerware ost schon schwach), sind leider gescheitert. Wird schon passen.


----------



## schnellejugend (21. August 2008)

Wetter


----------



## quax_bruch (21. August 2008)

Wird auf Sonntag verschoben: http://meteograndraid.blogspot.com/


----------



## RedOrbiter (23. August 2008)

Und nicht vergessen - Augen auf:

Als wir 2005 auf der Grand Raid Crisalp Strecke unterwegs waren hatte es da oben zwischen Lac de Lona und dem Pass de Lona Edelweiss unmittelbar am Wegrand.




Edelweiss am Pass de Lona



cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


PS. Ende Off Topic


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (24. August 2008)

welch Idylle, habe ich dort bisher nicht wahrgenommen (-;
ist wohl tatsächlich auf heute verschoben worden, die siegerzeit ist 6:18, selbst herr dietsch hat 6:47 gebruacht... das wird ne schöne Sauerei gewesen sein.
Freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr


----------



## quax_bruch (24. August 2008)

Sauerei war es eigentlich keine, mal abgesehen von der Skipiste, welche eine einzige Rutschpartie war. Verschoben wurde ja nicht wegen Regen, sondern wegen tiefer Wolken. Dies hätte einen eventuellen Rettungseinsatz des Helikoptors schwierig gemacht. Dafür war es aber saukalt beim Start in Verbier.

Edelweiß habe ich keines gesehen, aber dafür eine wirklich atemberaubende Landschaft.

Zur Reifenwahl: wie oben schon mal von jemandem geschrieben, absolut nur RR hinten, alles andere wäre Overkill. Bin selber NN+RR (UST + Stans Milch) gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katko (25. August 2008)

Ich war das erste mal dabei, die mittelstrecke von Hérémence, der start um 6:15 war ganz ok, aber am Mandelon waren nur 2 grad, die füsse total erfroren...die singletracks nach Evolene waren super, und auch der anstieg nach pas de lona, die letzten hohenmeter waren unglaublich...die aussichten waren auch riesig...am basset hatte ich eine kleine krise, ich musste ein bisschen schieben, danach war es aber ok...die abfahrt kurz vor dem finish - das war die hölle  meine zeit - 5:58...total zufrieden...und das wetter war herrlich


----------



## zonuk (25. August 2008)

auch wieder zuhause angekommen...waren diesmal fast beste voraussetzungen was das wetter anging. nicht zu kalt (ausser morgens natürlich, 3grad in verbier) und nicht zu heiss (anstieg nach Eison) liegt mittags schön in der sonne. von matsch war ja fast nichts zu sehen....selbst die skipiste war in einem für den grc recht guten zustand. ich hab sie auch schon ganz anders erlebt. bin leider nicht ins ziel gekommen. bin vor der tragepassage am pas de loona ausgestiegen weil ich weiss was mich noch erwartet hätte. ist zwar blöde so "kurz" vorm ziel die segel zu streichen aber wenn der körper "nein" sagt sollte man auch auf ihn hören. man muss ja nicht mit den netten leuten von air-zermatt ins tal kommen. insgesamt wieder eine super veranstaltung gewesen und nächstes jahr gehts auf ein neues....zum 10. mal


----------



## sylvieschatz (25. August 2008)

Hallo,

der Grand Raid ist das absolute Erlebnis für einen Biker. Es war sicherlich richtig den Start auf Sonntag zu verschieben, das machte den Aufwand allerdings etwas größer.
Bad Säckingen - Sion und zurück am Freitag, Bad Säckingen - Verbier am Samstag.
Ich denke die technische Kontrolle ist nicht notwendig, Eigenverantwortung vorausgesetzt.

Bis Evolene liefs ganz gut, danach wurde es richtig zäh. 11,02 Stunden bis Grimentz.

Hardy


----------



## quax_bruch (26. August 2008)

Auch wenn es etwas nervig war, die Verschiebung war eigentlich in Ordnung. Mein Hotel hat gar nichts für die weitere Nacht berechnet, was echt Klasse war. Ich habe mir am Samstag dann in Verbier so ein 200mm Mörderteil ausgeliehen und bin die Downhillstrecke paar Mal runter. Muss sagen, das macht auch Spass! (obwohl ich mit dem Lift hoch bin)

Leider muss ich dann etwas vom Essen nicht vertragen haben, da ich die ganze Nacht im Bad verbringen musste. Wäre das Rennen hier gewesen, hätte ich abgesagt. Bin dann auch während des Rennens 2mal in die Büsche und mit Essen ging's auch nicht so gut. Meine Zeit war aber dennoch dann nur knapp über 10 h (nur ein paar Minuten, ärgert mich das). Eigentlich echt gut, nur für den Trainingsaufwand den ich betriebn habe, wäre mehr drinnen gewesen. Eigentlich sollte man sein Ergebnis immer als "spezifischen Rang" angeben, d.h. Rang geteilt durch Trainings-km bzw. Höhenmeter

Einzigster Kritikpunkt: die Verpflegungsstationen! Nur Obst und trockenes Brot mit Käse ??? Selbst mit einer funktionierenden Verdauung, hätte ich das Brot nicht runter gebracht.

Nächstes Großziel: Sazkammergut Trophy 2009 - Strecke A


----------



## Dr. No (28. August 2008)

quax_bruch schrieb:


> Auch wenn es etwas nervig war, die Verschiebung war eigentlich in Ordnung. Mein Hotel hat gar nichts für die weitere Nacht berechnet, was echt Klasse war.




Oh, das ist aber ein nettes Hotel!

Übrigens war beim Inferno-Triathlon, der am Samstag nur ein paar Kilometer weiter im Norden stattgefunden hatte, das angekündigte schlechte Wetter. Der Wettkampf wurde verkürzt, da es oben auf dem Schilthorn stark schneite, regnete und stürmte.

Hätte auch den Leuten von Cristalp passieren können...


----------



## rxx (15. April 2009)

Mal ne frage zu den Höhenmeterangaben am Cristalp, sind es eigentlich wirklich die angegebenen 5400hm?

Ich meinte das vor einigen Jahren nur 4800hm waren, kann sein dass ich mich täusche! Ist bei mir so ein psycholigsches Problem wenns mehr als 5000hm sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quax_bruch (15. April 2009)

Ich habe letztes Jahr mein GPS dabei gehabt und die Strecke aufgezeichnet. Hier in der Arbeit habe ich es dann mit einem 10-m genauen digitalen Höhenmodell verschnitten und bin so auf 4750 Höhenmeter (bei 120 km) gekommen. 

Wie auch immer, fahren musst Du wohl immer weniger, wie 5000hm, da Du die letzten 450hm gehen "darfst"


----------



## Giom (16. April 2009)

hatte 4860 mit dem HAC5.


----------

